# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Thanh Hóa - Du lich Thanh Hoa

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Thanh Hóa - Du lich Thanh Hoa*
Thanh Hoá là một trong những tỉnh lớn của Việt Nam, nằm ở vị trí cửa ngõ nối liền Bắc Bộ với Trung Bộ và Nam Bộ. Phía bắc Thanh Hóa giáp tỉnh Sơn La, Hoà Bình, Ninh Bình; phía nam giáp Nghệ An; phía đông giáp biển Đông, phía tây giáp Lào.

Bờ biển dài trên 100km với nhiều bãi biển đẹp mà nổi tiếng nhất là Sầm Sơn. Ðây là bãi biển phẳng, nước xanh như ngọc tràn ngập ánh nắng với nhiều điểm du lịch phụ cận như đền Ðộc Cước, hòn Trống Mái, chùa Cô Tiên, khu đầm lầy nước mặn Quảng Cư, Quảng Tiên có nhiều chim thú, cây cỏ và hải sản.



_Sầm Sơn._

Ðối với những du khách say mê lịch sử không thể bỏ qua di tích thành nhà Hồ mà kiến trúc của nó làm người ta liên tưởng tới những thành đá ở Ý và Hy Lạp, các di vật của người Việt cổ (Núi Ðọ, Ðông Sơn), khu di tích Lam Kinh.



_Thành Nhà Hồ._

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Thanh Hóa để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Bạn có thể đến Thanh Hóa bằng máy bay, tàu lửa hay xe khách. Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Hà Nội, các bạn ở nơi khác tham khảo thêm thông tin tại địa phương.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể mua vé xe khách tuyến Hà Nội – Thanh Hóa tại bến xe Giáp Bát hay đặt vé ở các hãng xe danh tiếng như Hùng Thăng, Hùng Cường, Đạt Hòa… Hay mua vé tàu tuyến Hà Nội - Thanh Hóa ở ga Hà Nội.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Thanh Hóa cách Hà Nội khoảng 150km, quãng đường vừa phải cho một chuyến phượt cuối tuần.

*2. Nên đến Thanh Hóa vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Thanh Hóa bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Song nếu muốn hòa mình vào không khí lễ hội như lễ hội Pôồn Pôông của người Mường, lễ hội cầu ngư, lễ hội đền Sòng... bạn cần tham khảo thời gian diễn ra trước khi lên lịch trình.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Thanh Hóa

----------


## thietht

Đền Bà Triệu 

Vườn quốc gia Bến En

Ghé thăm Phủ Trịnh 

*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ rước cá thần

Lễ hội Nàng Han - Thanh Hóa (03/01 - 05/01)

Lễ hội Đền Sòng - Thanh Hóa (10/02 -26/02)

LỄ HỘI ĐỀN THI - Thanh Hóa (10/03 - 16/03)

Lễ Hội Mai An Tiêm - Thanh Hóa (12/03 - 14/03)

Lễ Hội Căm Mương ở Mường Kỷ - Thanh Hóa (20/08 - 22/08)

Lễ hội Lam Kinh - Thanh Hóa (22/08)

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Sao Mai (20 Phan Chu Chinh, Tp. Thanh Hoá)

Eureka Linh Trường Resort

Vạn Chài Resort (4 sao) - Quảng Cư, Tx. Sầm Sơn, Thanh Hoá

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Polite Khách sạn Sao Mai  (20 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Thanh Hóa )

Nhà hàng khách sạn Phú Hưng

Nhà hàng Dạ Lan - Số 01 Phan Chu Trinh – P. Điện Biên – TP.Thanh Hoá

----------


## thietht

Tuyệt ngon chả tôm Thanh Hóa 

Nem chua –hương vị rất riêng của Thanh Hóa

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Thanh Hóa - Tour du lich Thanh Hoa trên Didau.org*

Du Lịch Hà Nội - Biển Hải Tiến Thanh Hóa (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 2.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch biển sầm sơn (Thanh Hóa) (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Thanh Hóa

----------

